# Flex Lewis Atlanta



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations to Flex on his victory in the 202 class Atlanta Pro. I think that makes him the first British pro since Dorian to win a pro contest.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah, a huge congratulations to Flex on another great result.

This is Flex's second pro win, as he won the U202 Europa Super Show last year.

Roll on the U202 Olympia Showdown, three great UK prospects in Flex Lewis, John Hodgson and Lee Powell. Good luck guys!!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Flex looked awesome!


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

looking good


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

he looks awesome, looks like he has packed on some size as well.

Is it me or does he look more conditioned from the back but his abs look a little less thru than normal? i mean the cuts dont look as deep as normal previous photos i have seen if that makes sense


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hes definately put on alittle bit more size since last year, and his physique is looking slightly more mature aswell, but i've just been going over some of his pictures on Muscular Development and he doesn't seem quite as sharp in the stomach area.... Abs don't seem to be coming through aswell as seen previously, other than that he looks awesome as always!! (could just be that unfortunately alot of the pictures where taken when he was exhaling?)

Such a big fan of this guy and he is a real inspiration to me!

Keep it going FLEX! And best of luck at the olympia! 

-----------------------------------------------------------

"Actually just heard that Flex was rather ill the night before the show and had a major stomach upset, so he wasn't able to tense his Abs aswell as he could have, which explains why it shows up in the pictures"

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats to flex! Gustavo badell won the open class, shame I really thought hidetada yamagishi had that in the bag! I heard gaspari was on the 202 judging panel though, alot of controversy cus flex is sponsered by him and many thought jose raymond should of won, despite this flex was more defined in the end and had better shape so he desereved it!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice one - was it a strong field?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Flexboy23 said:


> Hes definately put on alittle bit more size since last year, and his physique is looking slightly more mature aswell, but i've just been going over some of his pictures on Muscular Development and he doesn't seem quite as sharp in the stomach area.... Abs don't seem to be coming through aswell as seen previously, other than that he looks awesome as always!! (could just be that unfortunately alot of the pictures where taken when he was exhaling?)
> 
> Such a big fan of this guy and he is a real inspiration to me!
> 
> Keep it going FLEX! And best of luck at the olympia!


Apparantly (this is from shawn ray btw) its not his stomach wasnt in, he just wasnt flexing them enough whislt posing so possible cramps etc, or just he was focusing on the other bodyparts when flexing, hope this clears it up


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Willie said:


> Nice one - was it a strong field?


To be honast the 202 was all Flex vs Jose, was a close call apparantly, many had jose winning it hands down


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

on musculardevelopment shawn ray said flex had stomach problems the night before and had been throwing up so he couldnt flex his abs properly


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Paul1990 said:


> on musculardevelopment shawn ray said flex had stomach problems the night before and had been throwing up so he couldnt flex his abs properly


Exacatamento :laugh:


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Apparantly (this is from shawn ray btw) its not his stomach wasnt in, he just wasnt flexing them enough whislt posing so possible cramps etc, or just he was focusing on the other bodyparts when flexing, hope this clears it up


Yeh shawn also pointed out something that i noticed aswell, which was his colour.... I wasn't sure whether it was just the lighting in the pictures or not but his colour did seem alittle off, and then Shawn confirmed this by saying he did infact look alittle green..


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Flexboy23 said:


> Yeh shawn also pointed out something that i noticed aswell, which was his colour.... I wasn't sure whether it was just the lighting in the pictures or not but his colour did seem alittle off, and then Shawn confirmed this by saying he did infact look alittle green..


Yeh I remember him pointing that out, all imrprovments he can make though for the Mr O showdown, hope he rocks it over there for the UK!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

steveg said:


> yeah, a huge congratulations to Flex on another great result.
> 
> This is Flex's second pro win, as he won the U202 Europa Super Show last year.
> 
> Roll on the U202 Olympia Showdown, three great UK prospects in Flex Lewis, John Hodgson and Lee Powell. Good luck guys!!


Yes the British takeover is back on track:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Jose raymond, the dude who came seconf to flex


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

agrred from the pics i have seen jose raymond should of took it he was thicker fuller and sharper from every angle,not taking it away from flex its a superb result and pics dont always show the same as when you are sat in front of a judging panel but agreed from the pics jose should of taken this


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Gaspari was one of the judges in the 202 - seems to be causing quite a lot of controversy.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Willie said:


> Gaspari was one of the judges in the 202 - seems to be causing quite a lot of controversy.


was just going to post this i think its very unfair IMO.

Yeh flex deserved the win but id be ****ed if i was competing against him.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> he looks awesome, looks like he has packed on some size as well.
> 
> Is it me or does he look more conditioned from the back but his abs look a little less thru than normal? i mean the cuts dont look as deep as normal previous photos i have seen if that makes sense


Love his shape and muscle density. Fantastic from behind....but thats what i was thinking to Hilly as i looked at the photo's.Looks solid all the same....


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

How the hell Jose Raymond makes under 202lb I'm fcuked if I know. That is a lot of muscle to be carrying, awesome.

Looks like Flex had him from the rear...wahey! And Jose looked best from the front.

Gonna be really interesting with Hodgson and Powell up there with these guys at the O. Can't wait!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

any 1 no how simone cohern got on in the open class or got any pics?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

BIG GRANT said:


> any 1 no how simone cohern got on in the open class or got any pics?


He came 16th, but it says 6 ppl came 16th, mistake or they joint placings??? heres a few pics of him


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Gobbsmacking pictures and even better video footage on RXmuscle, the guy is really making a mark on history for the Brits, could be the new Franco!

2 weeks more conditioning to come for the O = frightening!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Flex should not have won this show based on the pictures.

Jose was better in almost every shot, except maybe some leg seperation and a better lower back, Jose had immense thickness, huge fcukin legs and if he was a tad tighter would take the bloody O..

Flex has an awesome physique dont gwt me wrong and looks slightly bigger than last year before everyone gets on their high horse.. But he was beaten here.

No way should Gaspari be on the judging table, that is corrupt as fcuk.. What is going on with this sport and the judging? The judges should be completely independent of any athlete...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't believe those pics of Simon Cohen, he was amazing back in the day but....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Can't believe those pics of Simon Cohen, he was amazing back in the day but....


Fck me:confused1:

Yeah what the fck has happened to him????

Where has his triceps gone:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Paulie1986 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well done to flex!


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Flex should not have won this show based on the pictures.
> 
> Jose was better in almost every shot, except maybe some leg seperation and a better lower back, Jose had immense thickness, huge fcukin legs and if he was a tad tighter would take the bloody O..
> 
> ...


Have a look on RX muscle, Jose perhaps pack more beef per inch height, just but if james ever gets accused of his legs overpowering his upper then Jose has that problem x 2. Flex has great flowing lines and tie ins, seperation (see ham/thigh), more crisp, more complete more symetry, better posing


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree, Flex won it fair and square (from looking at the comparison shots). He was going for an Incredible Hulk impression too judging from his colour lol!

Cohen - fair play to him for having the balls to wear glittery kecks despite looking so bad.

Actually, I checked out the photos of most of the over 202's and tbh only the top five are any good. Was a really poor line up imo.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

flex look awesome- lets not forfget he is but a wee whipper snapper really, he has put on a lot of size espicially depth and thickness on his back, simon cohen- saw him at the expo can remember seeing him look that bad but hey he is getting on a bit fair play for doing it, problem with cohen he has a massive frame, width and his arms to look good on his body would have to be 23-24 inchs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

in still pics i have jose as 1st place























































flex hitting a very spurious rear lat spread???!?!??


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Very tough one to call but I feel the Flex's lines flow a bit better and he looks drier esp. from the back. Some awesome physiques there.


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

From those line up pics, no doubt Jose has more muscle mass and is the biggest guy on stage by far... But i really gotta go with Flex on this one as he just has a "beautiful" physique.

Fair play to Jose, but he just looks alittle too big. If he dropped abit of size he may have looked more "asthectically pleasing" too the eye like Flex does.

Flex had the better package.

When i look at these guys i would love to have Flex's look over Jose's.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Very tough one to call but I feel the Flex's lines flow a bit better and he looks drier esp. from the back. Some awesome physiques there.


I agree, Flex has it for me. Amazing top 5, better than the big boys I reckon. :thumbup1:


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shina competed at the same show and took the overall in the Bikini class... Dam flex is a lucky guy lol!

During her interview she confirmed that Flex has indeed put on weight and came in 12lbs heavier on stage this year.


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Speaking of Shina, i've just been reading an article on HARDBODY and its a pretty cool story how they finally got to be together...

*How did you two meet?*

Flex and I met back in 2006. I was getting ready to compete in my first figure show and I had noticed on a Contest Flyer that Flex was going to be a guest poser at the show I was competing in. So you know back then MY SPACE was HUGE!!! So I found his picture and sent a friend request along with a message saying "you don't know me but I will be competing in the Knoxville show and you know my trainers, so it would be nice to meet you&#8230;we are all going out for pizza after the show", well at least a week or so went by and NO reply!! so I sent another message but this time it said "FINE don't add me as your friend no cheesecake for you"&#8230; and it worked &#8230;.he finally messaged me back and added me and from that moment we have never lost contact!!

Two weeks into emailing, txting and finally calling he invited me to fly out to California to attend a Charity Golf event. Shawn Ray was in charge of who was going to attend this Charity even and he told Flex to bring me along&#8230;. so with a lot of thought and prayer I accepted his offer. I had asked my father to pray over the situation, bc if you knew me then I would have never flew clear across the country to meet some man from my space&#8230;LOL but he wasn't just some man my father told me&#8230; My father came back and said he felt in his heart that if I didn't fly over to meet Flex that I would regret it in the future&#8230;

So with a $500.00 credit limit on my "college" only credit card I BOOKED the flight. Mind you this was four weeks out from my first show&#8230;but I knew I had to meet him!!

The day finally came when I met him face to face. As I was descending into Orange County I txted my mother and best friends and said " I think I am going to throw up bc I am about to meet the man I am going to marry"!! Seriously, I knew before I met him that I would spend the rest of my life with him&#8230;and three and a half years later I am happily married to that man!! He is a blessing and I love him so much.

---------------------------------------

Sweet hey


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

That number 7 has a mental back....

Top 4 all look very very good....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

jw007 said:


> That number 7 has a mental back....
> 
> Top 4 all look very very good....


Fvck! I never agree with you out of principle jw ( :lol: ) but in this case I have to totally agree. :beer: Fvckit!


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Rich Gaspari judging would bear no relevance to the result; Any of you whou have looked at the IFBB judging system would realise that each competitor loses his highest and lowest score, so even if Rich voted Flex first and Jose last those scores would not count. It is very difficult for one Judge to have such an impact on the scores. IFBB judges are not allowed to confer so even if Rich had any influence on the other Judges, it would not matter if he were on the panel or not. I can see how Flex has won it but I can also see why others may give it to Jose, Thats why you have such a large panel of judges, so that we end up with a mean average opinion, which is about as fair as you can have it but that is not to say the system is infaillable.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Can someone tell me who this guy is and why he is on stage?!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Can someone tell me who this guy is and why he is on stage?!


Irrelevant mate

He dieted, hes on stage therefor hes a "BODYBUILDER":whistling: officially


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Colloseum i agree i cannot see how Rich being a judge would have any bearing as he is a top judge in his own right


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks a little soft?

Perhaps Dan Dawson prepped him as well :lol:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

What the FCUK happend to Simon Cohen?????

Palumboism??

And he's still and IFBB pro?


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Regarding Simon Cohen - I have started working with him just 6 weeks ago. He improved drastically in condition (his leags were feathered last Tuesday at a photo shoot) but where he needs to improve is his shape. He's aware of his weak areas, especially his tris, and we'll work on bringing them round for 12 months time. It was interesting starting to work with a guy who's been around for a fair few years - his diet, training and other things all have room for considerable improvement in my opinion, but he does have great genetics for growth and a very quick metabolism. Simon needs to learn to use those genetics to his best advantage.

He's had a few years off, but is motivated to get back on the scene again. So, I will be supporting him with this where I can.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Flexboy23 said:


> Shina competed at the same show and took the overall in the Bikini class... Dam flex is a lucky guy lol!
> 
> During her interview she confirmed that Flex has indeed put on weight and came in *12lbs heavier* on stage this year.


Seems odd because on MD she states his stage weight last year was 194-198 depending on the show. So that now puts him 206-210.. Odd considering it is Under 202lb class.


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Seems odd because on MD she states his stage weight last year was 194-198 depending on the show. So that now puts him 206-210.. Odd considering it is Under 202lb class.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hmmm you know what its like they add a few lbs for the mags and what not


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Seems odd because on MD she states his stage weight last year was 194-198 depending on the show. So that now puts him 206-210.. Odd considering it is Under 202lb class.


I don't believe that flex was around the 194 - 198 mark last year.... personally i reckon he was alot lighter.

Take a look at David Henry for example. He came in at almost exactly 202 last year at the olympia and Flex although he had a great physique didn't hold nearly as much mass as Henry, this makes me think he was alot lighter. Quite abit off from the full 202 mark IMO.

So the fact that she says he has made a 12lb gain seems reasonable judging by the pictures of the Atlanta show and holding them up against last years olympia.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

I was at the show and I have to say Flex looked amazing, he really stole the show AND to add Shina Lewis won the bikni class and also took the overall so a HUGE well done to the both, she looked stunning and such lovely people too!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^ she definatly looked amazing


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Met her in the flesh hilly, shes stunning even in "off season". Flex came to our gym a couple of years back to do a seminar they are two of the nicest people you will ever meet. No question was off limits both great ambassadors for the sport


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dam i new their was more advantages to being built like flex lewis haha. im guna start working twice as hard from now on.


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

carly said:


> I was at the show and I have to say Flex looked amazing, he really stole the show AND to add Shina Lewis won the bikni class and also took the overall so a HUGE well done to the both, she looked stunning and such lovely people too!!!


She is apsolutley stunning ain't she  Very lucky guy..... :thumb:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

how does this whole 202 thing work ? is the limit 202 at the weigh in allowing them on stage above 202 after completing carb up ?

or no more than 202lb on stage ?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

LOCUST said:


> how does this whole 202 thing work ? is the limit 202 at the weigh in allowing them on stage above 202 after completing carb up ?
> 
> or no more than 202lb on stage ?


aparently they got weighed on the thursday before the show which was on the friday and sat


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Flex and Shina both did the buisness. I was forturnate enough to have be speaking to Flex (via email) most nights leading up to the show (espically when he was carbing up!) and could feel he was very confident and the end result shows.

Ill be doing a shoot with both Flex and Shina just after the Olympia at Golds east in Vegas then we may look to do some stuff on the strip!

Id also like to say Flex has been very kind to me with me re going over to shoot to the Olympia. He is such a humble man and a role model to any one in British bodybuilding.

Fivos


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Flex and Shina both did the buisness. I was forturnate enough to have be speaking to Flex (via email) most nights leading up to the show (espically when he was carbing up!) and could feel he was very confident and the end result shows.
> 
> Ill be doing a shoot with both Flex and Shina just after the Olympia at Golds east in Vegas then we may look to do some stuff on the strip!
> 
> ...


 Hear Hear.... :beer:


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

This guy is going places. A very well deserved win imo. His lines and symmetry are second to none in the 202 class and with the added size i think this was a pretty easy win for flex. I think this years 202 should be between flex and david henry. David henry cant get any bigger without outgrowing the 202 and i think flex will have him this year. Flex's improved back,added mass, along with his stri8ted glutes, massive calves and awesome lines and symmetry make him my winner this year.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

stri8ted2210 said:


> This guy is going places. A very well deserved win imo. His lines and symmetry are second to none in the 202 class and with the added size i think this was a *pretty easy win for flex.* I think this years 202 should be between flex and david henry. David henry cant get any bigger without outgrowing the 202 and i think flex will have him this year. Flex's improved back,added mass, along with his stri8ted glutes, massive calves and awesome lines and symmetry make him my winner this year.


Not sure about pretty easy.

What about Ed Correa, Mark Dugdale, Kevin English, Jose Raymond (who could have taken him here)?

Problem with people on this board is no one is being honest and subjective. Everyone is jumping on the British bandwagon and the result then is a non subjective and a biased opinion.


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

I dont think ed correa, mark dugdale or jose raymond can beat flex lewis simply because flex's structure,symmetry and conditioning are far superior to there's and flex isnt rly giving away much if any size to these guys either.

As for kevin english obv he is a hot fav going into the 202 olympia becuase he already stepped on stage at the new york 202 and beat current champ david henry but i dont feel his physique is very pleasing to the eye imo and it was evident at the new york 202 that 1 qaud was bigger then the other. Whats ur top 5 202 prediction massive monster?


----------

